# please need help with something called endian firewall ?? blocking websites



## robbo000 (Mar 23, 2011)

hello people
im not all that great with computers so id love some help.
yesterday we had a power outage at my home, may just be a coinsidence but when i turned my pc back on after regaining power i try to go to hotmail & facebook and i get a message saying these sites have been blocked from something called " endian firewall" sais its been blocked as its been flagged as an innapropriate website???

i never installed this endian firewall thing, and its got me completerly stuffed on how i go about getting around it, fixing it, or deleting the problem. so please anyone with some info i would love to hear from you.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have the endian firewall and you use Windows 7 I'd be running a virus scan as Endian Firewall is just for Linux systems. Try the best in the business. Malwarebytes


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed with mcorton. If you want a firewall for Windows (you do), try Comodo Free Firewall.


----------



## robbo000 (Mar 23, 2011)

hey mcnorton ive downloaded malware bytes installed it and gave a full scan and it picked up nothing, also done 2 full scans with trent micro titanium or whateva it is, just put it on the pc bout 1 month ago when i baught it.

so yeh no luck so far ? is there any other ideas ?
thanks


----------



## robbo000 (Mar 23, 2011)

oh and yeh mate im not looking for another firewall, i dont know how i got this endian one on my pc, i just got the windows firewall, thats good for me, just wanna get rid of this endian once that keeps blocking all these websites.

im on a laptop at the moment but on the desktop it blocks even this site when i try to log on, also facebook,hotmail etc etc.
its a pain!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Please download and install http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.htm. Run in advanced more to uninstall the program. When uninstall is complete, please click next and let it scan for leftover traces in your registry and HDD. Click delete to delete traces. Uninstall it. If you can't find it in the program list read this *"NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help* section of the forum.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_


----------

